# more simple advice for newbies



## pureproteins (Jul 31, 2014)

Hey guys, I've been on and off the boards here for years now.  It's helped me out a ton so I just re-registered and gave a little $ back to the boards.  
I've been on and off cycles during my 20's and now again in my late 30's...perhaps a mid-life crisis.  Well, back in the 90's you really couldn't find the anti-estrogens like Aromasin or Arimidex, not sure they even existed.  Now-a-days they're a must have for any cycle.  So my advice to everyone that's interested in starting a cycle for the first time is to research a ton and make sure you understand proper ancillaries and post cycle therapy, along with blood work, diet and proper caloric intake depending on the type of results that you're looking for.  

Anyways...this is a very helpful board.  I've depended on it for a number of years.  Just research before asking the common sense questions though.


----------



## 1HungLo (Jul 31, 2014)

Welcome back


----------



## pureproteins (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks man!  I just came off a Tren /test cycle and I'm hooked on it.  Finally pulled the trigger after 2 years.  The worst part was definitely the trensomnia and being single.  I've been on a gram of test and managed but Tren / Test made me insane, had to force myself to look away from any piece of ass walking by....too funny


----------



## h-as.pharma (Aug 1, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## TexxGearsRep (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi there and welcome to the forum!


----------



## exerciseordie (Aug 1, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Aug 1, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## heavylifting1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Swolen22 (Aug 2, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Ampubeast_eddie (Aug 2, 2014)

vag munching


----------



## evolutionpep (Aug 7, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Mansir39 (Aug 7, 2014)

pureproteins said:


> Hey guys, I've been on and off the boards here for years now.  It's helped me out a ton so I just re-registered and gave a little $ back to the boards.
> I've been on and off cycles during my 20's and now again in my late 30's...perhaps a mid-life crisis.  Well, back in the 90's you really couldn't find the anti-estrogens like Aromasin or Arimidex, not sure they even existed.  Now-a-days they're a must have for any cycle.  So my advice to everyone that's interested in starting a cycle for the first time is to research a ton and make sure you understand proper ancillaries and post cycle therapy, along with blood work, diet and proper caloric intake depending on the type of results that you're looking for.
> 
> Anyways...this is a very helpful board.  I've depended on it for a number of years.  Just research before asking the common sense questions though.



Great advice, no such thing as TOO MUCH time spent researching proper use and procedure..


----------

